
Pick a random profile on Facebook - zordak
http://randomprofile.net/
======
mglauco
It's a trap for tracking

~~~
zordak
Hi, i'm the developer of this website.

The only goal was to test angularJs and find random people on facebook. It's a
simple html page with js :)

Checkout the source code ;)

------
workhere-io
Why?

